# The Brat Pack



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

I love this; you have a whole forum here titled “Stories”. Awesome.

I’ve been considering how to write this so as not to bore those already familiar with some of the details. Whether fact or fiction, a story is meant to be entertaining (of course that may be the Irish in me).

So, lets start with a cast of characters. I can’t really tell a story without including everyone, it’s all about dynamics, but considering this is a pigeon forum, lets start with Ollie. She has a complicated beginning that is no doubt familiar here.

Ollie is my rescued Rock Dove (yes, I know they’re called Rock Pigeons now, but if I use the term "Rock Dove", people don’t treat me like I have the plague with wings). I found Ollie outside the mall doors across from my office tower in downtown Edmonton, Alberta, at the end of September 2008. Two weeks after my birthday. He was about two-weeks-old, with enough posturing attitude to keep mall security at bay for three days before maintenance was called to dispose of him. Which is when I scooped him in a box and he spent a quiet afternoon (not counting the fire drill) under my desk in one of the largest law firms downtown.










The Wildlife Rehabilitation Society pronounced Ollie healthy, but wouldn’t take pigeons because they aren’t considered indigenous and they have limited funding. Ollie would not have been flying or acclimatized in time for winter and by spring, Ollie was terrorizing the dog, stalking cat tails and addicted to bells. Three days after Easter she laid her first egg and became “Olive” rather than “Oliver”. 

Believe it or not, Ollie’s best buddy in residence is my oldest cat, Darby, who sleeps by her cage and purrs ecstatically when she comes out and with whom Ollie plays Tail Tag. Darby is a 14-year-old long-haired calico from the SPCA, who has been called my “familiar” by outside sources.










Chase, my 13-year-old long-haired blue tortoise-shell, is also a rescue and despite never having twitched wrong, is the wild card of the pack. She is beautiful, I can hold her like a baby and she purrs me to sleep, but there is something about Chase that on occasion inspires a nervous laugh.

Max. In the last month, I’ve been calling Max, my 6-year-old Cocker Spaniel/Bichon (think Cocker Spaniel with a bad perm), the “bug eater”. Those of you familiar with Bram Stoker, know who I’m talking about with no explanation needed. Max, who is trained with both verbal and hand commands, has completely lost his little brain in the last month because of Joule (as yet to be introduced). He’s jealous; I’m just not sure of whom and I don’t think he knows either.










Joule is the baby brat. Joule is the proverbial fly-in-the-ointment. Joule is a 4-month-old Black-Headed Caique who is inspiring all kinds of mayhem and mutiny within the ranks. She knows her step-ups, potty, come and go, and we’re working on “drop it”. She’s very quick at picking up whistles (including whistling for the dog).










Finally, just for added colour, there is Whyo, Spica and Nila, my cast of Giant Betta. And if you got through all that, kudos! That’s the basics. I promise my posts will be more… concise in the future.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

What a cast of characters! Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

The site is in for a treat!! 

What terrific birds, cats, dog and fishies you have, Cyreen!!

Can't wait to hear more either!! 

Have you considered writing a book???

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi and the gang


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Forums are better - no trees harmed when posting. 

Poor Ollie has been learning from observation. 

Considering her egg production, she's very definitely adopted me as mate, but tends to treat me as her indentured servant. She is Cleopatra reborn as a pigeon, with a Machiavellian twist (I've watched her lay eggs from her top perch, while watching between her toes for the splat). Touching is only necessary when Ollie chooses to. 

So you can imagine her confusion when suddenly I have this little bright bundle of bouncing feathers vying for my attention, clinging to my hands and body surfing my collar in complete adoration. Joule.

It's kinda funny watching Ollie practice _charm _(not that I'd laugh - she'd never forgive me).


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

I met a very nice lady online who happens to own Joule's sibling born a year earlier. It just so happens, she took her little guy, Abu, to visit the new babies this year and as a result, she has baby pictures of Joule and her clutch mate (who was already gone by the time Joule picked me).










Baby Caiques!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

How adorable!


----------



## NYBOY (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi Cyreen, I always look forward to reading your posts! You have a wicked sense of humor! Alex


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Alex...you have nooooo idea...Cyreen is an absolute riot!!

Those two babies are just tooooo cute, Cyreen!

Can't wait to hear the latest adventures of your troops!! I just _know_ that Joule, especially, is always thinking up some new mischief! She knows the meaning of life being a box of chocolates! She's gonna get _all_ of 'em!

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALl

Shi and the gang


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

Cyreen said:


> I met a very nice lady online who happens to own Joule's sibling born a year earlier. It just so happens, she took her little guy, Abu, to visit the new babies this year and as a result, she has baby pictures of Joule and her clutch mate (who was already gone by the time Joule picked me).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ohhhhh how I love the Caique ,you are one lucky person to have that type of joy within your house hold .. enjoy your baby as they are truely a great addition to anyones home if they have the time to keep one


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

NYBOY said:


> Hi Cyreen, I always look forward to reading your posts! You have a wicked sense of humor! Alex


Thank you!



mr squeaks said:


> Alex...you have nooooo idea...Cyreen is an absolute riot!!


Holy crap - NO pressure there! 



LokotaLoft said:


> ohhhhh how I love the Caique ,you are one lucky person to have that type of joy within your house hold .. enjoy your baby as they are truely a great addition to anyones home if they have the time to keep one


Goes without saying. I'm blessed by the whole pack. 









Chase (the wild card) 

This being Saturday, I rolled out of bed, made coffee, gave soft food to the patiently waiting kitties (the one day they don't _rrowl _for it, is the one day they know they get it), slipped a wedge of peanut butter toast to NOT patiently waiting Joule. At some point today Max will get a chew (his Saturday treat), but Ollie... 

I make Ollie a seed salad when she's brooding (seed, olive oil, garlic and crushed egg shell), but she needs a Saturday treat. I was thinking of trying apple sauce, unless someone has a better suggestion?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*I make Ollie a seed salad when she's brooding (seed, olive oil, garlic and crushed egg shell), but she needs a Saturday treat. I was thinking of trying apple sauce, unless someone has a better suggestion?*

Don't know about the applesauce, but would suggest Safflower or Hemp seeds...Squeaks' favorite, along with those canada peas that come in their seed mix.

Not too sure about the applesauce but will let someone else comment...

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

She gets sunflower seeds as treats, but that's an everyday kind of thing (not a lot, just a few hand-fed). Everybody else has a "Saturday" treat. Considering all the fresh fruit and veggies Joule scoffs down on a daily basis _and _she has her Saturday peanut butter toast, I'm feeling a bit bad for Ollie. 

My mom and sister were here for coffee earlier (it's the first time my sister had met Joule). Ollie was out on top of her cage stretching those lovely wings and evidently decided that Joule had hogged enough of the attention. I was sitting on the floor with my back to Ollie's cage when she flew down to my shoulder. Needless to say, she scared the crap out of Joule, who just heard the incoming BIG wings (they both sound very different when they fly).


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Where was Joule at the time?

Does Joule consider Ollie a predator? 

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Joule was completely absorbed in hand-wrestling. No, my winged divas are good; Ollie just caught Joule by surprise. Joule went and chewed on my sister, while Ollie had some face time. S'all good.










On another note, Spike (aka Spica) has decided to try tail biting for a change of pace. He looks very sad. 

In the last two weeks I moved his tank from the bottom shelf to the top shelf (following the demise of the previous occupant). It was promotion. On the bottom shelf, Spike was on level with all the furry kids and routinely had nose prints on his tank. 

I think he misses his furry kids. He's being demoted.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Spike is beautiful!!

I bet he _did_ miss the "view" from his home! Glad you put him back. Will be interesting to see if he stops biting his tail!

All the best with love and hugs to your great group!!

Shi and the gang


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

ooh I love this thread and the photos, I love cats as much as I love pijjies.  I want to see more of their adventures!


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Monday, as I was getting ready for work, Max, who knows he's not supposed to bark in the house and figures that so long as his lips don't move, it's doesn't count (my fault - I keep telling him "Hey! Close your mouth!), let out a lip-locked, _"BOOF, BOOF, BOOF" _.

I just managed to get out, "Max!", when from down the hall in the bird room I hear a little high pitch, _"boof, boof, boof"_ in response. 

Now... is it okay for Joule to bark when Max can't or in all fairness do I tell them both "NO barking!"?


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

So a recap of the Pack's week... Joule learned to bark, I've been tripping over Max as he snaps into the "heel" position for no reason whatsoever (probably guilt induced), Ollie has laid two eggs and discovered she likes defrosted peas and corn (but I'd still like to try unsweetened applesauce), and Darby is currently on the back of my chair with one paw on my shoulder as I type, Chase is Chase and the fish are distinctly fishy (ahh yes, a fun-filled evening of tank cleaning).

And Joule has a new favorite toy. Does it kinda look like it's about to escape? This is really it's _only _chance because as I'm taking this picture Joule is distracted with swinging from my lens cap...










This would be why [please cue Mozart's _Requiem_]...

















And it's going to be the older members of this forum who know what the hell I'm talking about when I say there is something about this picture that brings to mind "The Godfather"...










_"Never let anyone outside the family know what you're thinking."_


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Can't type....still ROLMAO!!!

Yeah, I remember "The Godfather!"

"Boof Boof Boof??" how hysterical!!!   

You are definitely a great Ringmaster in your own personal circus, Cyreen! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi and the gang


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

For Chocolate and Vanilla and the little Travellin' Man, 










Boni's PGWear rocks!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a most HANDSOME picture!!

And, I agree, Boni's PGWear is the *BEST!!*

WE send Coooos, Meows _Woofs!_ and blowin' bubbles...to ALL the Brat Pack!!

With Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi/MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone/Rae Charles and Twiggy & Timmy


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

New eyes.

I had eye surgery yesterday morning. How surreal is that. I can see;too weird! 

Everything has a bit of a halo yet, I have tonnes of eye drops to take and no mascara (and blonde eyelashes) for a week. I was rocking the Ray Charles sunglasses for the last two days, which was kinda freaking the animals out a bit. Joule was growling at me a little, like she was saying "I don't like this game."

Was rather odd not being able to watch T.V. (not a big deal) or read a book (BIG deal) or look at a computer - what else is a single person supposed to do while they eat?! I don't think I've ever paid that much attention to my food before.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

So glad you are doing well!!

Once you are healed, you can go back to TV, computer, reading AND Joule will quit growling! lol

Sending ALL our HEALING BEST with

Love and Hugs

Shi and the gang


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Alright. Kinda worried about Ollie again. She's in high-gear breeding mode and it's been less than two weeks between eggs and she's back to egg stomping. 

I should explain for those unfamiliar with Ollie - she's not exactly overly girly or particularly maternal. She laid her first egg on Thursday and, while I very carefully cleaned her cage without disturbing her egg, just as I was sliding the bottom tray back in the cage, Ollie made a jump from her rope perch to land directly on the egg (very WWE) and today there's an egg smashed through the grate, which means it had velocity when it landed. 

It's a sport - I'm pretty sure she has a point system for creative destruction.

The problem being that while she's very blase about egg production, biologically, her little system takes it very seriously and when she stomps eggs, she step up production. She's pretty wise to the dummy eggs and I can't exactly "replace" a stomped egg.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Just a really cute pink nose...










If I'm supposed to be mate, then I can make eggs too, damnit! I've put two dummies in Ollie's cage anyway - gave them to her like a present (super eggs - mine bounce!). Maybe if I fuss over them a bit, she'll get the jist.

While I wait to see if she'll buy my story, I've boosted her calcium and tossed a new toy in the cage to distract her a bit. I can't have Ollie laying 6 eggs in a month.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi Cyreen,

I have just been catching up with your story, a great entertaining read. 

I have some permanent disabled residents, predominantly females that lay endlessly for the rowdy male.
Two hens that have mated lay the most and seem to throw out old eggs and go off to lay some more before the normal time scale.
The other day I found two smashed on the floor but put some dummies back in their nest and fortunately they did end up going back to sit on them.

A while ago they had thrown out three of their four eggs and when I picked up the egg left in the nest it turned out to be a live chick in there, It made me wonder if they did know that others were duds and just kept the one with the chick.
They do seem to lay at an alarming rate but all I can do is make sure they have plent of grit and calcium supplements to keep their reserves topped up!!

Janet

Janet


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks Janet! I had her into a vet not too long ago for a general check-up and I know she's healthy. In the spring/summer she does two cycles per month - 4 eggs total. That's enough.

She hasn't kicked the dummy eggs off her ledge yet. She moves them a bit and I fuss and move them back. I'm been getting a very funny "what the hell?!" look, but so far she's humouring me.

It pays to be good at laughing on the inside with a straight face (I once kept a 6-year-old busy looking for chicken lips in the grocery store for a good 15 minutes).









(how I've been exercising my recycled eyes)


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

How funny, Cyreen! Chicken lips, eh??? Bet the 6 yr old won't forget _that_ hunt in a hurry!!

Can't really advise about the eggs, but IF Ollie is smashing her eggs, are they being kept in a container with _sides?_ If so, maybe higher sides so she has to work harder to destroy??  Never heard of a pij deliberately "stomping" an egg...then, again, you and your "pack" aren't exactly "average!" 

I replaced Woe's eggs with dummies because Gimie's bad leg could break the eggs. However, I found that she won't sit on the dummies as long. So, I took a chance and decided to let her keep her eggs. All went well and only one egg broke with this last batch...luckily at the end of the "sitting" cycle. 

Thought the remaining egg was cracked and threw it out. When emptying the papers, etc., I saw that the egg was not cracked after all so I washed and added to Woe's egg collection. Even with the losses I'm up to 2 dozen now! Why am I keeping them??? Got me, but they sure make an interesting conversation piece! 

I also add crushed/pulverized egg shells to their grit with a little sea salt. I bake the shells for about 5 minutes at 250 degrees before smushing. If I've mentioned before, excuse the repeat.

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

mr squeaks said:


> Can't really advise about the eggs, but IF Ollie is smashing her eggs, are they being kept in a container with _sides?_ If so, maybe higher sides so she has to work harder to destroy??  Never heard of a pij deliberately "stomping" an egg...then, again, you and your "pack" aren't exactly "average!"


REALLY Shi! I'm not making it up - She sits on her highest perch in the top of her cage and lays an egg while bent over, watching between her toes for the "SPLAT!" If she has a nest, she goes obsessive compulsive on me and won't eat. When she visibly dropped weight, her eyes were pinning and she was shaking, I removed the nest to both her relief and mine. She seems to be able to handle two cycles a month and be healthy.

I do save her eggshells and first boil, then bake and then grind them for calcium. I'm even trying a little cheese this week just to see if she'll bite (pun intended).

As for my nephew - he's currently 14-years-old and becoming quite the storyteller himself.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, I must say...Ollie is certainly different than any hen we hear of around the site...at least that I can remember and I've been around here for years!

But,then, again, I have found that unusual people tend to have unusual pets! We are fortunate to have those who are exceptional grace our site! Such fun! And, of course, the human part of the equation has the ability to *really* weave a wonderful story around the antics! 

No, I am not surprised that Ollie acts the way she does! Maybe she knows you are writing about her?! Wonder what will happen when she gets older? Will she mellow and stop egg stomping/smashing?? Mmmmm, why do I want to say "NO!"  She also sounds like a hen who doesn't want KIDS!! She does her own "abortions" (in a manner of speaking since her eggs are not fertile).

So, you sent your nephew on the "chicken lips" hunt, eh? Well, since he is "family," why am I not surprised he's a great story teller! Remind him when he marries and has kids to send them to hunt for chicken lips...'course, on the other hand, that may be _your_ responsibility! ROFL

Can't thank you enough for all the laughs!! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Ollie's a smart cookie. I think when she started laying it was just as much a surprise to her as to me. I think that over the last year, she's become quite savvy about the whole experience (dummy eggs included) and decided the whole exercise is inconvenient and pointless. She always has my full sympathy and respect when she's laying (if I'm reincarnated as a bird, I wanna be a boy). 

Comparatively, it'd be like laying 4 small watermelons per month. 









She doesn't like mornings.


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

Hi Cyreen

Love the stories and photos of Ollie, Ollie seems as much a character as my two!

But I want to ask, I am becoming worried about Chocolate, she is now three months from hatched and "wooing" actively with Vanilla.

How will I tell if she is going to lay an egg? Is there something special I should do to help her? I am really nervous in case she lays eggs.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Ollie didn't start laying until she was 6-months-old, in the following April after I found her. I was pretty sure she was boy and wasn't expecting eggs - she did just fine anyway. Since then I boost her calcium to be safe, but I suspect she gets enough in her Roudybush pellet and I'm just being paranoid. All her eggs have been thick-shelled and even. 

If you're worried you can try giving ground eggshell - you can buy it or make it, just bake the shells to sterilize before you grind them. I keep a cuttle bone and oyster grit in Ollie's cage as well. From what I've read, some people manage to turn their house pigeons onto cheese or occasionally give them scrabbled eggs with the shells in, with or without cheese (that's a parrot trick that has evidently crossed species, but whatever works).


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

This being one of those days that make a mind feel particularly brittle by the time you come out the other end, it's necessary to give tribute to my dude-you-need-a-bath, WTH-was-I-thinking, you-didn't-just-do-that-in-my-house, holy-crap-you're-on-glue dog; my stooge, my bug eater, my muppet. 










To Max whose particular brand of rollicking innocent stupidity is very essential to my ability to laugh and just say, "screw it".


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Such a handsome dude..er...dog!!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

It's been awhile - sorry! Life's been very, very hectic and I'm dog tired (woof).

Joule, my motley-jujube-crack-monkey has a few new sound effects to report. Aside from quacking like a duck (I'm glad she likes the duck more than the rooster), she's also mimicking the house alarm. You know that high-pitched, slow, patient BEEP-BEEP-BEEP-BEEP an alarm makes to either hustle your butt out the door or demand a code? 

Yeah, that sound - really, really loud.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ROFL!

Can't wait to hear what sounds that feisty Joule comes up with next!

What a vocabulary that bird is gonna have!! She's gonna become a real "people" and sound impersonator!! Mmmm, maybe you should start thinking about her being a "STAR!" Book those TV shows early! 

ROFL

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Nope, my little darlings get to be semi private eccentrics, somewhat like me. I seem to attract far too much attention as it is. If anyone wants my 15 minutes of fame, they can have it.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Actually, Cyreen, I hate to be the one to bring this news flash....but, imo, you have far more than 15 minutes of fame!

Your "fame" began when you decided to post about Oliie and Joule!

Your humor and story telling are always appreciated and I, for one, really look forward to your updates!

Enjoy being a semi-private eccentric...just don't stop posting!!  

And, a MOST LOVELY Butterfly picture!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

cyreen, I wanted to say that I very much like the photo of the little parrott in his "tent", only I can't find where it was posted.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi LP! 

You might click on Cyreen's name and check for threads she has started. Bet you would find the picture in one of 'em...

And, speaking of talent, pardon me while I ALSO say, your stories of Vanilla and Chocolate are the greatest!! 

Love this site and the talent found here!!

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

The butterfly is a "Painted Lady". One of 10 I raised from caterpillars in a butterfly box before releasing in my garden (I was curious - very neat experience). That's one of the releasees on my Hyssop plant.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=490857&postcount=1 _<---click for cute caique picture!_

There's no fame on the internet, Shi, just a lot of voices in the dark and I prefer to inspire giggles rather than fits.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

This being egg season, Ollie hasn't been roaming too far or wearing her PGWear out of the cage a lot and generally sticks to her rooftop terrace for her exercise and preening pleasure:










However, yesterday she was out and decided to take a tour, which prompted a quick change into her highly sophisticated red/gold ensemble. Granted, she was a little out of practice with the balance of the outfit (makes her a little bottom heavy and requires some adjustment), but she started behaving in the strangest way. 

She has always done the quick step dance when she's excited about something (usually when she thinks she's finally caught Darby unawares or about to jump on my head), however she started running and dancing and then flipping into reverse ran backwards in a circle. She did this intermittently for about 20 minutes, bouncing all over the living room and occasionally running backwards in a circle. 

She seemed happy and healthy, but it was so odd, I was kind of wondering of there is something wrong with her.


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

Cyreen said:


> She has always done the quick step dance when she's excited about something (usually when she thinks she's finally caught Darby unawares or about to jump on my head), however she started running and dancing and then flipping into reverse ran backwards in a circle. She did this intermittently for about 20 minutes, bouncing all over the living room and occasionally running backwards in a circle.
> 
> She seemed happy and healthy, but it was so odd, I was kind of wondering of there is something wrong with her.



She is such a darling! Is she ok now?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Did she have on her PGWear??? Might have something to do with that?

And, pijies can walk backwards...MR. Squeaks does it sometimes just before pooping!!

Too late, Cyreen! You already have inspired fits as well as giggles from me, for one!

AND, fame is where one finds it...you have it...we got it!

Love and Hugs and Scritches to the "famous" Ollie and Joule (or is that infamous?? )

Shi


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

I'll agree with infamous. 

She did have her PGWear on, but this isn't behavior she's ever displayed before - with or without accessories. With the running in a circle (backwards!), I was checking early PMV symptoms online (little bugger!). 

And yes, I think she's fine - just _weird _sometimes!


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Joule has *words*! She says "pretty birdie" and "what'cha doin?"


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TERRIFIC, Cyreen!!

You realize, of course, that those words are only the beginning! 

Heaven only knows what Joule will learn to say! One thing for sure, she won't mince words! ROFL 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

That is hysterical about the "PMV" symptoms! Ollie is so cute and Joules-well she totally looks like she's asking "whatcha doin'?" in her pic!


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Hysterical... or something like that. I think they pull this crap just to mess with me.

I emailed the breeder with her new photo and to ask, because I've never said "pretty birdie" - I've been saying "pretty girl" (evidently I stand corrected). 

Sure enough, the breeder said that she and her husband say "pretty birdie", which means Joule has a learning curve of at least three months (she'll be 6-months-old on Sunday!), and which also means that in about a month she should be whistling the "1812 Overture"... 

or "Popeye the Sailor Man".


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Cyreen said:


> Hysterical... or something like that. I think they pull this crap just to mess with me.
> 
> I emailed the breeder with her new photo and to ask, because I've never said "pretty birdie" - I've been saying "pretty girl" (evidently I stand corrected).
> 
> ...



No words to say because I'm laughing too hysterically!!! 

DO let us know!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Cyreen, I've got an idea! Why not make a youtube video? I would love to see your Brat Pack in action!


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

There is a man whom I greatly admire named Henri Cartier-Bresson who once said, "To me, photography is the simultaneous recognition, in a fraction of a second, of the significance of an event." 

I believe he's right, not only in relation to photography, but life as well. Everything is a matter of perspective and interpretation. Storytelling is interpreting a perspective. Lose the storyteller and you lose the perspective. 









Matisse as photographed by Henri Cartier-Bresson


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Point taken! Beautiful photo!


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Isn't it? It's one of my favorites. The pictures he took, the people he photographed - I think the man had an amazing talent and an amazing life.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Live from sunny Alberta...










I'm not sure what she did - Chase (green-eyed, gray kitty) managed to skin a small patch of her back, right between the shoulder blades. Between me cleaning the wound and cats cleaning it - we were making it worse (too many cooks in the kitchen). So being the big meanie that I am, I dressed the scrape and Chase ended up in a _CONE_ (da-da-DA!).

The first night I kept her in the bathroom and _nobody_ got any sleep (that was Thursday night and I still had to work Friday). Since then, I've instituted Cat Land upstairs and Dog Land downstairs. 

I had to - Max, the dumb little bugeater, sucked down bowl of cat food (BIG, FULL bowl so Chase could eat with the cone on), and _then_ had the nerve to puke.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Looks like things are - uh - revving up around your place, Cyreen! As if there isn't enough revvin'!!  

Hope Chase heals _rapido_ - for all your sakes!!

Well, hey, what's life without some excitement, eh?! Although I'm sure you really can appreciate the "dull moments!" (if any!) 

Beautiful flower - a type of poppy?? Looks sooo familiar...

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Is it a primrose?


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

That's a wild rose - Alberta's provincial flower.

Shi, it's possible I've used that picture before - I pulled it from my favorites file. I took it while camping a couple summers ago - doesn't look like I'll be doing any camping this year. 

Highlight of my day yesterday - I found bug-shaped, whole wheat pasta in the grocery store - perfect for Joule. Evidently they make it for kids - go figure!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Well, Cyreen..."by any other name"...that rose picture is beautiful!

I'm sure if you did go camping, Joule would be very upset if you didn't take her!

*Bug*-shaped??  Perfect for Joule, who already *is* a kid...with feathers!   Sounds interesting! I'm still a kid at heart!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

It's cool to have a bird who can "talk".

I wonder what pijjies would tell us if they could talk?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

LovesPijjies said:


> It's cool to have a bird who can "talk".
> 
> I wonder what pijjies would tell us if they could talk?



ROFL, LP!!

With some owners, I don't think they would want to know!! 

I KNOW for sure that there _have been_ times, Squeaks has cussed me out...royally! 

However, I'm sure Cyreen does not have that problem! 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Cyreen said:


> There is a man whom I greatly admire named Henri Cartier-Bresson who once said, "To me, photography is the simultaneous recognition, in a fraction of a second, of the significance of an event."
> 
> I believe he's right, not only in relation to photography, but life as well. Everything is a matter of perspective and interpretation. Storytelling is interpreting a perspective. Lose the storyteller and you lose the perspective.
> 
> ...


Amazing photo, Cyreen. Thanks for posting this. I had no idea that Matisse was a "bird" person.

Terry


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm happy to share. I have always loved Matisse; his colours, patterns - I find very liberating and relaxing. Food for the soul. It was my interest in Matisse that lead me to that photo that introduced me to Cartier-Bresson and, considering the forum, it was the obvious photo to post here. Full circle.

Several years ago, my mom and her husband picked up a metal monster of a desk at an auction at the University of Alberta (because they thought I needed it). A little blood, sweat and tears (literally) - a couple coats of resin, that monster is now my diva desk and the drawer fronts and desk top are a collage of Cartier-Bresson photos - the Matisse photo is front and center (see Joule photos, i.e. "the Godfather").


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Funny story...










I'm a schmuck. This morning I woke up, had my shower and wandered in to say good morning and open the blinds for Joule, but she was already up... 

and out. 

Evidently the night before when I'd cleaned her cage and removed her empty food bowl (supper was plum and blueberries), I forgot to close the dish door and this morning Joule was quite cheerfully standing on the wide open door, _outside _of her cage looking for all the world like she wanted to say, "funny story... "


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ROFL!!

I can't wait to see what adventure that Joule is gonna do or get into next!!

What a bird!! 

Sending ALL Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

"Funny story" indeed, Little Joule!


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

My camera died at a very inopportune moment.

Chase is still wearing the cone even though her boo-boo is healed, because so long as she's wearing the cone she doesn't scratch. She can, she just doesn't - totally psychological. 

On Saturdays, I very often take Joule in the shower with me. 

Please picture - a lazy Saturday morning, a pretty gray cat wearing a translucent plastic cone sitting on a brightly striped bedspread with her head bowed down... 

...while a little bedraggled-wet caique hangs from the lower edge of her cone.


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

Cyreen said:


> My camera died at a very inopportune moment.
> 
> Chase is still wearing the cone even though her boo-boo is healed, because so long as she's wearing the cone she doesn't scratch. She can, she just doesn't - totally psychological.
> 
> ...



Rofl at that image!

"Pigeon" used to get in the bath with me and swim about, I'm sure he thought he was a duck!

Am I crazy? Sometimes, if Vanilla or Chocolate are near enough to the computer, I show them the photos of Joules and other birds, or I tell them, this is what Mr Squeaks is doing today, supposing a new story has been posted about him, or I say, "look at this poor baby pigeon someone rescued".

I like them to know what's going on.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

The "experts" recommend reading to baby parrots when you bring them home. Talking to animals, regardless of species, is how we bond. 

Not crazy.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yep, par for the course!!

I talk to my guys and they talk back...'course not always with language that is appropriate in mixed company! 

Squeaks sends his GREETINGS to his pijie friends and loves to egg 'em on to do stuff that their humans might not always approve! He says Vanilla and Chocolate are especially fun! I tell him to watch it and behave himself or he might find himself with no hemp seeds for a treat!

He thought Joule was a mutant pigeon until I told him she wasn't a pigeon at all. He said that he thought her beak looked different but she sure was "dressed to the nines!" 

There are few things more pathetic looking than a soaked to the skin bird! But they sure have fun gettin' down and wet!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and MR. Squeaks


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

A pathetic wet bird picture I do have...










Joule's first self-induced bath in her water dish.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Poor Joule looks like a drowned rat! She is so cute!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

While we think that picture of a bedraggled wet Joule is "cute," I'm not so sure what Joule thinks of you posting her picture in such a condition!!

IF she seems particularly contrary...well, there's your answer!

Some birds, *especially females,* are very particular about how and when their pictures are taken!   They looove to look their best and I bet Joule is no exception!!

Well, wet or dry, we love her too!! If you give Cyreen "what for," Joule, we understand! 

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and the gang


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Shi, don't encourage her. Actually, Joule's more a rough and tumble kinda girl - she plays hard.

Two cage paper changes for two moulting birds, two litter boxes scooped, three fish tanks crystal clean, one dog thrown out and hauled in, done... tea. _*sigh*_ 

Oh yeah, batteries charged and in camera.


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

Cyreen said:


> Shi, don't encourage her. Actually, Joule's more a rough and tumble kinda girl - she plays hard.
> .


Actaually I'm curious, she's a beautiful girl, and looks like she has a sweet nature, but the feet and the beak are very large, can she do damage with them?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

LovesPijjies said:


> Actaually I'm curious, she's a beautiful girl, and looks like she has a sweet nature,* but the feet and the beak are very large, can she do damage with them?*


*Pardon me for jumping in here...but to answer your question, LP, Does a bear live in the woods???*  

I KNOW Cyreen will be able to more adequately answer your question, but I just couldn't resist adding that comment!!

And, IF Joule gets upset with Cyreen....well, watch out and run for the hills!!

Sorry, Cyreen, I truly didn't mean to encourage Joule. Then, again, I'm sure Joule can handle herself...alll _by_ herself. 

Actually, to be honest, MR. Squeaks was the one pushing the envelope! He's _always_ up for trouble!! *sigh*

Love, Hugs and Scritches....*truly!* 

Shi and naughty MR. Squeaks!


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Yeah sure, blame it on Squeaks, poor boy.

I love Joule's big feet; they're so cute. The claws - not dangerous. Caiques can give a nasty bite, but any parrot can bite. However, while a caique may draw blood if they're serious, they won't potentially remove appendages like some of the larger species.

Parrots bite for specific reasons - either out of fear or frustration (because you didn't listen to them the first five times they said "no"). Joule might grab a little too hard when she's playing, but she hasn't seriously bitten me with intent yet. Being a baby, she's still learning acceptable behavior.

The day will come when what she wants and what I want conflict to the point that I will get bit. I'll survive and so will she.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Actually, Cyreen, Squeaks *is* guilty as charged! This bird was born with _attitude personified!_ 

Joule is such a cutie and I tell Squeaks that she really has a heart of gold! He replies, "Yes, she does, but "nice" can be boring and I obviously don't see the mischief gleam in her eye as he does!" 

Well, what can I say...he is an expert in these matters and hasn't been wrong yet! 

We certainly enjoy hearing about Joule's latest "adventures!"

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi and MR. Squeaks


----------



## LovesPijjies (May 21, 2010)

Can you just imagine, if Mr Squeaks, Vanilla, and Joule all got together in real life?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

LovesPijjies said:


> Can you just imagine, if Mr Squeaks, Vanilla, and Joule all got together in real life?


ROFL!

While Joule would have a beak advantage, Squeaks and Vanilla have serious beak strikes and Wing Fu experience!

How well does Joule fly, Cyreen?

Squeaks doesn't fly but I know Vanilla sure does!

They all have their own strengths and weaknesses. Most likely they would ignore each other...as least at first! OR, Vanilla and Squeaks would wonder who the "mutant" pigeon is! ROFL 

That's OK, Vanilla is already an *SPP (Super Power Pigeons)* member and Joule would make a fine member in charge of "UFOs" and "Aliens!" Also, Joule can communicate with humans in their own language! 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

mr squeaks said:


> Also, Joule can communicate with humans in their own language!


You bet! She's currently working on "peek-a-boo".

Given the number of feathers I came home to tonight, I think there's a naked pigeon running around my house - Ollie's hiding him somewhere.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Uh, yes, indeed, Cyreen...I can certainly relate!!

With FIVE feathered ones all deciding to molt at once...weeellllll 

However, the only one with molting problems is Dom. But, that's because Gimie does not take kindly to him trying to attack WoeBeGone, his mate. Consequently, Dom has a "buzz" feather-cut on his head and feathers to re-grow on his neck! Hasn't slowed him down tho! Once he regrows those feathers, he will be handsome, once again! 

Give Ollie some extra treats as molting can make 'em cranky at times!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Not a pretty picture...










This was the Edmonton river valley on Thursday (picture borrowed from the Weather Network) as a result of forest fire smoke from British Columbia. There really is a river in that picture... somewhere. 

It's gotten progressively better since then. Still looks hazy and smells a bit like a campground, but better. 

Unfortunately, in an effort to protect the Brat Pack, all the doors and windows have been shut for the last three days, other than me going/coming or letting the dog out (poor Max) - starting to get seriously stale in here.

Should be able to open windows tomorrow.

EDIT: IT'S RAINING!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

What a shame, Cyreen!! Hope things clear up rapidly with the rain!

Sounds like you need an air purifyer/freshener!

I'd wait until Joule has her new feathers before posting a picture! I doubt she would forgive you if you posted her "nude!" AND, this site isn't X-rated either...

Sending Love and Hugs to ALL

Shi and the gang


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Joule's not the one running nude, it's Ollie! The hussy.

Rain, sun and Mr. Blue Sky - it's all good. The smoke was soooo thick on Thursday, my chest hurt to breath. My neighbour had 4 oxygen tanks delivered and how people in B.C. live with that smoke is beyond me, but I'd appreciate it if they kept it to themselves (selfish, yes) - that was not fun.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oops, apologies to Joule, but my same statement applies to Ollie...may she be fully feathered soon! I know she will appreciate her new "wardrobe!" 

Here's to clear blue skies and being able to breathe...without additional oxygen! 

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

My apologies, I haven't been totally top drawer lately and have been keeping things simple. 

Everyone is happy and healthy (with the exception of one of the fish brigade - unfortunately they just don't have long lives). Ollie is easing back to 2 eggs per month with the shorter days, but has been awfully grumpy about the gray skies we've been having (it snowed here today!). 










Joule is as ever exuberantly precocious. Her favorite sound currently is mimicking my laugh and _everything _is funny. 

She tried almond milk for the first time today for breakfast and adored it (licked the bowl!) and I made my first batch of birdie bread today, which I intend to try out on Ollie as well (it smells awesome!).


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I have missed updates on the "brat pack"! Glad you're back and hope all is well!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

doveone52 said:


> I have missed updates on the "brat pack"! Glad you're back and hope all is well!


I sure second that comment!!

Was worried about everyone and am glad to know all are hangin' in there (Joule is a "natural hanger!" )

Please take care of yourself and do update us whenever you can. Also hope you are breathing better!! 

Loooooved hearing about the latest adventures.

The gang all sends *GREETINGS*...especially MR. Squeaks, who is back in mate mode and currently molting!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi/MR. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBegone/Rae Charles


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

So pleased to see you back on Cyreen. I was wondering what had happened to the Brat Pack updates. 

Janet


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you! I'll try to be a bit more consistent. 

My family makes comments about the "wild" pigeon living in my house, particularly when they compare her to Joule (the ham). They are both equally intelligent and stubborn, they just have very different agendas. Ollie is a little more particular as to whom she gets attention from and much more independent than the youngest brat. I get the giggles listening to Ollie protest bedtime by ringing her bells in the dark at midnight ("hell NO, we won't go!"). However, when it suits her purpose, Ollie is _more _then happy to "step up" and should that brightly coloured squeaky toy be getting too much attention, Ollie has no problem claiming her fair share.

I'm not quite sure what people mean by "tame" when they ask about Ollie or how I should answer. She is no more or less tame than Joule (or me for that matter).


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm somewhat confused. I've been posting on a forum specific to Caiques in an effort to learn more about Joule and have been getting something of a mixed message. On one hand everyone is saying you always have to be calm, don't scold, don't get angry. On the other hand it's fully acknowledged that caiques are stubborn, insolent, potential hormonally homicidal little maniacs with whom you should stand your ground and never show fear. 

Caiques seem to have an emotional personality that makes them very different from other birds and I'm not sure the usual parrot psychology applies. I think you can't not get angry at a caique on occasion, anymore than you don't get angry at your spouse, children, or dog; it's what you do with that anger. You don't discipline a child when you're angry, but that doesn't mean you don't discipline the child. How do you stand up to a caique without saying "no, enough" and sounding like you mean it? As far as getting bitten, I've been bitten (dog, cats, birds - not yet by Joule, but it will happen) and survived; it's just pain, it passes, no fear.

My house is very much a hierarchy (in order of arrival) and the biggest growl rules (that's me). Joule's the new kid on the block, bottom of the pile, lower than the fish. It's her job (within the realm of caiqueness) to fit in. I figure if I do my job right with my pets, they will always know that they are safe and loved, even when they temporarily lose their little brains and I get angry. 









The one of newest of the fish brigade flying from Thailand this weekend (with two buddies) - cross your fingers for a safe journey.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

That fish is the prettiest thing I've seen in a while! 
I've thought about getting a companion bird but I've ruled it out for now. I had not even considered that they would require discipline. Good heavens! Glad you posted this. Little Joule is such a precious, sweet looking girl. Looks like she would never be naughty!


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

LOL ~ did you miss the Godfather pictures? For your ease of reference:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=483175&postcount=18

She looks sweet in pictures because I generally wait for quieter moments to take her picture, otherwise she's quite literally swinging from the lens cap. That's a Caique and they are very demanding. I knew that in advance. They are also very rewarding and a day doesn't go by without Joule making me laugh.

On the other hand, Pionus are the exact opposite and have been dubbed the perfect pet for apartment dwellers because they are so quiet (I'm partial to the Bronze Wings). However, regardless of species (from Parrotlets up to Macaws), companion birds require daily attention to be happy and well adjusted; they are amazingly intelligent souls.

For those people fascinated with birds, but lacking the time and patience required for parrots, please, _please _stick with canaries and finches ~ beautiful little birds with lovely songs who prefer their cages. There are too many birds in rescues.

His buddies...



















Due to pending changes in legislation regarding the importation of tropical fish (effective March 2011), these could well be my last order overseas.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

WOW! Those fish are absolutely GORGEOUS, Cyreen!!

Thanks so much for posting!

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL and that mischieveous Joule!!

Almost forgot! Congratulations to Ollie! 

Never a dull moment, eh??

Shi and the gang


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

OMG! How did I miss those pictures? It is rather "Godfatheresque"! Joule doesn't LOOK like a vicious bird but wow, that was some attack! Definitely should stay in the family!


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Today the fishes fly!


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

I suppose an update is probably in order.

All the fishes arrived in good health. They shipped from Thailand on the 7th, were received by the Transhipper in Quebec, and then sent overnight courier to me. They arrived on the morning of November 10 (the day before Remembrance Day), so the flashy little red guy got named "Poppy". 










Joule (infamous for climbing on fish tanks) was duly fascinated and purred ecstatically at our brightest addition. Ollie, who has been without for several months, was quite pleased to have a new fish in the biscotti jar (2 gallons) downstairs for her viewing pleasure (named him "Switch") and finally, the little blue dragon betta (the last auction picture posted) is named "Nix" from folklore.

_Everyone _(fish, birds, cats, dog) is busy watching everyone else and nobody is bored around here.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, Poppy is an excellent name for that beautiful red one! Isn't it amazing that they made it all the way from Thailand to Canada! Is the middle one a female?


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Nope, the little guy in the middle is a short-finned marble dragon male. The tail type is commonly referred to as a halfmoon plakat. Young male plakats are sometimes confused with girls, but their very macho little personalities are unmistakable (please refer to Switch below happily blowing a bubble nest). I named him Switch because he arrived looking very different from his auction picture ~ marble betta have a habit of changing colour patterns. 










Spike [http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=481785&postcount=14] is also a plakat tail, but he's classified as a giant and makes Switch look like a small fry in comparison (easily 3x bigger).

What fascinates me about this particular breed of fish, aside from their ability to breathe air and avid curiosity about their environment, is how they demonstrate that volume of spirit has _nothing _to do with physical mass (kind of like Ollie ringing her bells in the dark).


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Fascinating fish!


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

I do believe my oldest brat is losing her mind.










Darby was a gift from the two lawyers I was working for following the death of the dog I grew up and moved out with. I was so used to someone moving around in the night, I wasn't sleeping. It was the first and only time I'd ever been without a pet, but I couldn't contemplate another dog. So, Darby was my first kitten. 

She hated me. 

From the time I picked her out of the cage at the S.P.C.A. (where she and her three splotchy big brothers were lined up at the bars, while her beautiful calico mom sat in the back corner, hiding her face), until she was about 6-months-old, Darby hated me with a passion. I couldn't wear skirts and I slept with a spray bottle. 

At about the 6 month mark, I remember standing in my living room, pointing my finger at the rotten, hissing, spitting, arched-back, undeniably cute-little-ball-of-evil and saying, "your my cat and you're stuck with me - get over it!" (and there was some swearing involved). After that things got better.

Darby is now 14-years-old.  She's the same age as my oldest nephew with about the same attitude. She picks fights with the dog (poor Max), hisses at Chase for _daring _to use the litter box, bosses me around and steals food. You touch her nose - she bites your finger (while purring ecstatically). 

And she adores me (she even likes kisses) - she's definitely losing her mind.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

That's a pretty venerable age! Thanks for sharing her story. I LOVE cats with attitude!


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

I love your story of characters. So I was wondering... Did you ever try the applesauce for Ollie's Saturday treat? How big will Joule get? I look forward to hearing more


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you! Actually, I haven't tried the applesauce yet (thanks for the reminder). While Ollie likes her seed as a treat and the defrosted peas/corn, unsweetened applesauce will be fun to try. If Ollie doesn't like, my winged piglet will. 

Joule currently weighs in between 138 and 142 grams at 10-months-old (on Dec. 1). On average, an adult Black-headed Caique is supposed to be anywhere from 145 to 170 grams. She'll probably bulk up a _bit _more, but her eating has been slowing down in the last month (while maintaining her weight), which probably means most of her growing is done. She won't actually be mature until she's about 3-years-old.










Caiques, by the time they are weaned, are pretty much full height (about 9 inches in length); however, they get bulkier and stand straighter as they age. They are one of the smaller parrots, but what they lack in size, they make up for in attitude and energy (hence her name).


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

So I was wondering how the household hierarchy was working out for you. Last I heard, Joule was being told she was low bird on the perch. Did she accept her status gracefully?


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

We have 3 new fish; Joule's moved up in rank!

They are always testing and shuffling amongst themselves. As long as they recognize I'm in charge and everybody is reasonably polite, I let them sort it out.


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

I do admire your ability to reign supreme. With only one 13 year old poodle and two 5 month old pigeons the best I can hope for is controlled caos.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Life is chaos, control merely illusion; sometimes being a good leader means following.










I generally find that if you relax and roll with the punches, it almost looks like you know what you're doing.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

I've been avoiding this place.

People are like kaleidoscopes; we're all twisted to our own perspective. The older I get, the more I appreciate how very rare it is to find someone who sees similar patterns. I miss Shi.

I feel privileged to have made her laugh. She is and will be my roll model for generosity of spirit and heart. 










Thank you Shi.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

It is true that Shi has left a space that no one else could fill. I catch my breath when I see where she posted not so long ago. Odd how when growing up, we think everyone thinks the way we do, feels the way we do. Then comes the life lesson epiphany that we really are so different! It's a wonderful thing when we truly connect with someone, esp someone as good as Shi. But in our differences, we can all bring something to the table and that I embrace.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

PS: Joule makes a lovely Christmas ornament!


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Lol ~ Thank you!

Joule had to be bribed with the camera strap attached to MY Christmas present before she would turn around for a picture. Otherwise, she was stretching that pretty little neck for all the shiny toys on the tree.

Merry Christmas!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'll bet she was! How do you keep her out of it?


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Bribery always helps.










_WTH?!_


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh, that Joule! She's a special girl. Looks like Santa thought so, too!


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

I should explain and give credit where it's due. 

Joule's abundant stocking above is courtesy of Parrot Angel Toys, an _awesome _charity with volunteers (toy makers) from the U.S., Canada, Australia and South America. They make and distribute toys to bird sanctuaries and foster homes caring for parrots. To raise money, they also sell toys and parts. 

AND Christmas stockings that look like any species of parrot you can think of (really cute ~ http://www.parrottoyangels.com/stockings.html) and then they load it with species appropriate foot toys. 

Honestly, I was expecting something half the size (did I mention they're based in Texas?). 

I should send them a picture of Ollie.










This is Ollie's little stocking; there's a bell in toe. Ollie loves bells.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Shortly before midnight last night, I made a cup of tea and went upstairs to my office to muck on the computer and sip a last cup for the night (the year, whatever). At midnight I went back down to settle Max who was building to a bark due to the fireworks in the park.

And what should I see as I came down the stairs... wait for it...










IT'S THE NEW YEAR'S EGG!

Ollie was gracious enough to let me take this picture without a single wing slap.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Happy New Year's Egg! I loved your photos and your post about Shi .. thank you.

Terry


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you! I loved your picture of Gabby in the "Picture of the Day" thread; she's adorable.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

That is a great start to the New Year.

I guess with that lovely Christmas stocking you gave Ollie, what else could the bird give you in return but a special delivery, this egg !!!

Love all the posts and pictures Cyreen. 

Can I also say thank you for the post about Shi.
You put it beautifully again. So many people thought of Shi the same way.
How wonderful it must be to have made such an impact on so many folks far and wide. A special gift.

Look forward to your updates. Happy New Year to The Brat Pack. 

JAnet


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

I met Shi on another forum, we exchanged emails and when I left that forum, she suggested I come here. In other words, this is all Shi's fault. 

It's almost like having a conversation with someone you're walking with, but when you look over your shoulder, they're just not there anymore (I do this a lot with my Mom in malls). On the off chance Shi may still be listening, I'm going to continue posting with the intent of making her laugh.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Cyreen said:


> On the off chance Shi may still be listening, I'm going to continue posting with the intent of making her laugh.


I'm so glad to hear that.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

I am so very blessed to have the animals that I do and that they have matured and bonded together into the pack that they are. 

I've done this once with Joule when I accidentally forgot to latch her food dish door, but never with Ollie. I had opened her cage top last night so she could do a fly-by (or two or three) and usually she holds out until I produce sunflower seeds to bribe her back in for the night. However, she was a little cranky yesterday, being the day after her second egg (she always is), and after a short tour around the living room she put herself to bed (I gave her some sunflower seeds anyway).

It was a very long day today and I got home a little late, so when I settled on the couch with a book and my supper, it was with a sigh of relief. And then Ollie did a fly-by. 

Evidently I forgot to actually close the play top the night before (can you say BLONDE). 

I'm am fortunate that I have the luxury of thinking, "huh... so what did you poop on today?", considering Ollie spent the day on the loose with two cats (have I mentioned I have really good kitties?). To Ollie's credit, she only did one very neat little poop on the top of the wardrobe that hides my television.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Love the outfit!


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Haute couture is courtesy of PGWear. As you can see, it needed some adjusting, but we got it right eventually! Ollie's red/gold paisley is my favorite.

Today is Max's birthday, duly celebrated with chicken jerky and a homemade peanut butter doggie biscuit. 










He's eight years old today; the age of reason (whatever!).


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Well, he looks quite wise to me!


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

Sorry I missed Max's birthday celebrations. Hope he had a good day. 

A big 'Well Done' to Ollie for holding onto the poops for the day and then managing to be discreet about where she ended up putting one. 

Good on yer Ollie.

Janet x


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm so glad you decided to keep sharing the brat pack's stories. I understand how different it is without Shi, but with every post we continue to honor the friendships and love we all share. I think she's happy we have each other and laughing with us. 

I need Ollie to give Kiko and Kalani potty etiquette lessons. What a good girl. I had hoped, for a short while, that Kiko was learning to use the toilet, but alas he likes the floor better 

Happy Belated Birthday to Max!


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't think "etiquette" applies to Ollie (says the recently wing-slapped food lady).



doveone52 said:


> Well, he looks quite wise to me!


Obviously I haven't introduced you to Max. 

Max is the only pet I've ever bought from a pet store (somewhat to my embarrassment). He was this adorably fearless little puppy I spent 30 minutes playing with and the whole next day at work talking about. A co-worker said she had bought her dog at the same store and she just might have to go see this puppy (NO... my puppy!). 

I went and got Max - Maximus Sprocket to be precise. Truly, I'm not sure if he was that fearless or that stupid, but you know that saying, "10 feet tall and bullet proof"? He earned "Sprocket" because every time he got excited he'd wave his front paws in the air like he was saying, "OH, OH, Pick Me, Pick Me!" - he looked like a muppet dog.

For the first three years, people kept saying (in an oddly worried tone), "he's an extremely happy dog." 

Max's idea of helping out following a haircut (his), while I was sweeping the floor, was to pee through the screen on the french door. He didn't learn dignity until my sister brought over her Cairn Terror (aka Piper) to visit for the first time. He learned all about disappointment when I took him golfing during a camping trip... and he had to stay in the cart... AND it was raining... AND there were cows (honestly, that particular look of utter disbelief I got was priceless!).









the "Terror"

I can't buy him rubber toys because he chews chunks out of them within 15 minutes - and I'm talking the extra hard black rubber Kongs made for the BIG DOGS. His current favorite game is playing chase with Joule; Max throws plush toys at her until she chases him down the hallway. If she gets tired or detours back for the toy, he throws more toys at her (all plush!). These are same toys he throws at me when I'm reading. 

In summary, wisdom is to Max as etiquette is to Ollie.


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

LOL.... What a character Max sounds like and absoluetely adorable. What kind of dog is he and how old? I guess you could try those gigantic joint bones and see if that provides him some chewing challenge . I take it you don't get much reading done when max is in play mode. 

Back when I used to have a lan line phone, Romeo (my 13 year old toy poodle) learned that if he stepped on the "hang up" button it got me off the phone. Needless to say he is not a huge fan of the digital phone age
Pic of Romeo
View attachment 18356


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Max is an 8-year-old Cocker Spaniel/Bichon. Somehow he's a year older than I expected him to be (checked his records). He got to be 6-years-old two years in a row (how to fight middle age!). 

It's amazing the knowledge they acquire with age. Joule's recently discovered the phone and that she can talk on it too. In fact, that's her newest word, "talking". I'm not sure if she practicing "talking nice?" or "talking turkey!" - both of which she hears regularly.


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

LOL... How many words does Joule know now? Is "Ollie did it" in her vocabulary yet?


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

First, Caiques aren't known to be great talkers, which makes Joule a little precocious considering she's only turning 1-year-old on February 1 and to date she says, "pretty birdie", "what are you doing?", "sorry", "talking" and "Darby", as well as occasionally whistling one phrase of the 1812 Overture (which surprises even her). She does a lot of mumbling, which means there's a lot she's still practicing.
























I should be very, very worried.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Ummm, looking a little spoiled with all those toys! Santa must have been very good to her! Can't blame him since she is sooo adorable!


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

doveone52 said:


> Ummm, looking a little spoiled with all those toys! Santa must have been very good to her! Can't blame him since she is sooo adorable!


It kindof looks like the birds version of Dinsney Land. If any of our birds see this they will all be wanting to go visit Joule. How many spare rooms do you have Cyreen?


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Pffft! That's only a small portion of Joule's booty - she has a whole treasure chest. Every few days I swap jolly ball for tent, swing for boing, change out foraging toys for pail, etc. An active parrot is a _quiet _parrot (and I like making toys!). As a result, she's very accepting of new things. In fact, when I hang a new toy, it generally comes with Caique attached (mine, all mine!).

Don't presume Ollie's neglected in the toy department. While she's not be as high maintenance as Joule is, she does have her own assets (and wardrobe!).


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Spoilt to Perfection


----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

i love your pets =]


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Not a baby!










Joule is one-year-old today! Time flies when your being screamed at (kidding... sort of). With all the testing she currently does, I can't imagine what the terrible twos are going to be like. It's a damn good thing she's cute.

I tucked her in tonight telling her how she was going to wake up feeling all grown up and mature... I don't think she bought it, but it was worth a shot (I even threw in a new toy as incentive).


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

A belated Happy Birthday to Joule! She is an absolute fovorite of mine! Does she get to be a teenager like pigeons (hee, hee)???!!! I can't wait!


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Not belated, you're right on time! She had extra peppers for breakfast and apples and grapes with pumpkin bread for supper, along with a little "Duke Ellington" dinner music to screech to, a couple new toys... all in all, a good day for Joule.

And yes, From everything I've read, Caiques hit the terrible twos, which is essentially the teenager stage and THEN they just get hormonal (as in, "holy crap!"). Fortunately, unlike poor Ollie, Joule will only get hormonal once a year and evidently she'll get better at it with age.

Anyone wanna babysit for a year or two?

Anyone?


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh, what a wonderful Birthday for little Joule! I can hardly wait for what's in store for you, Cyreen!


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Yep, it's official, you're a _little _sadistic.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Maybe a little...lol! I always get a good laugh from your posts, Cyreen, and I can hardly wait for more Tales of Joule! You know I AM living vicariously through you!


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

*Happy Belated Birthday Joule! * 

Sounds like she had a birthday fit for a princess. Condsidering what a fabulous "room" she has, if you ever need to put her in "time out" you'll need to come up with someplace other than her palace.  Can't wait to see what adventures come your way. 

Beth


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Fortunately, I'm her favorite toy, so anytime Joule gets put back in her cage for beaking to hard or being bossy, she does get it. I usually hear a lot of mournful "sorry"s and "pretty birdie"s coming from the bird room.

Must post this...










The elusive Chase brat; _very _hard to photograph. For as much mention as Chase gets, please don't presume she's neglected. She is usually, as photographed, curled up on a pillow in my lap as I type (as she is right now). She is six months younger than Darby and is now about 14-years-old as Darby begins to push 15. 

I call Chase my wild card kitty, because she's always had a mind of her own and I can never predict what she'll do. I once watched her literally suck down a huge live moth without chewing (gave me a whole new perspective on the phrase "butterflies in the tummy"). I've seen her walk past the meanest, nastiest, saber-toothed black cat ("the evil one" - my sister's) and knock him on his butt with pure disdain. Fortunately, she has a heart of gold and routinely purrs ecstatically and head butts Joule (who's not sure what to make of this yet). She's that cat that magically appears in your lap; you're not quite sure when she got there or how long you've been petting her.


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Chase makes be seriously consider the possibility of reincarnation. Sounds very mysterious and far more experienced than her 14 years as a cat. Hmmm... Maybe she was a strong worrior in a past life and now she's in the body of a fluffy female cat's body. I'd be in the mood to knock someone on their butt too in that case 

She is very beautiful. I love her eyes!
Beth


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Chase and I have an agreement - it's my turn to be the cat next.

Having taken a couple days off work (because I can), I dog-sat my mom's Cairn, Heyley (a.k.a. Max's girlfriend), yesterday.










I may bake Max's biscuits from scratch, he may get organic dog food, but dammit, he's a dog - he gets kibble. Heyley, on the other hand, gets freshly cooked (specifically for her) steak, pork chops, chicken, eggs, etc., liberally laced in her kibble. When she was dropped off, Heyley had her little baggie of diced chicken and a little baggie of kibble.

Max is trained to sit and wait to be released for supper ("Okay") and I had set up Heyley's bowl on the food rug (beside Max's) while Max waited. Heyley had stuck her nose in Max's food canister but wasn’t overly interested at that point. I released Max and (of course) he headed for Heyley's chicken delight like metal to a magnet ("No - sit".... "Okay. NO! Sit"). Crap. 

Heyley was going, "Chicken... again?! Whatever."

I moved the chicken bowl over to the rug by the sink and when I released Max for the third time he chowed down on his kibble… that got Heyley's attention. Girlfriend or not, Max didn’t share.

In the meantime I'm making Joule's supper and came across a slightly-too-soft blueberry and tossed it to Max (usual routine) - _slurp_, gone. Heyley doesn't miss a trick, "what was that and where's mine?!" So I gave her a blueberry. She tried. She picked it up, spit it out *_shudder_*, picked it up... with Max off to the side, "if you don't want that... " She picked it up... Finally, she walked away and I rolled it to Max - _slurp_, gone. I suddenly had a very indignant Cairn, "HEY! That was MINE!" So I gave her another blueberry (I was practically crying from trying not to laugh). It took a couple minutes but she managed to (literally) _*gag *_that sucker down. 

Whether she realized how good she actually had it or she was washing the taste of blueberry out of her mouth, Heyley promptly polished off her chicken and some of her kibble (much to Max’s relief).


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

I've been contemplating a second parrot and debating whether I want second Caique or another species in need of a home. I know Joule would ideally get along best with another Caique and if it were to be another Caique, I think I would prefer another female as I'd like a playmate for Joule rather than a "mate". If it's another Caique, they would probably eventually share a cage, however I would need a another cage to begin with.

If I need a second cage, perhaps I should just go with a separate species, one still playful, but a little more relaxed than Joule. There's a lovely Fiery Shouldered Conure at my local sanctuary in need of a home.










Then again, maybe Joule is just fine on her own. 

I don't know; debating.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

I dare to say Joule likes being an only parrot! But I know this darling little rescue would be in a wonderul home with you and your Brat Pack. Since he /she has caught your eye, perhaps it was meant to be!


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

It's been a week and I haven't received a response from the parrot sanctuary for more information about Peaches (did I mention the little Conure's name is Peaches?). I've also sent a couple emails to the two Caique breeders in my area to keep me in mind should they come up with a female and it doesn't have to be a baby. 

So that's about it - waiting to see what's meant to be. I'm looking for the right fit.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

It seems I have a new pet.










I live in Alberta, Canada, and after a very bizarre winter and struggling through February, the deep freeze beginning of March has made some people very, very grumpy (very!). To the point that a couple people in my immediate vicinity at work indicated (repeatedly and vehemently) that they hoped I wasn't too busy because they didn't intend to be there much longer and I might have to pick up the slack.

In self-defense, I bought a potted Gerber Daisy; orange. At lunch I bought a glazed turquoise blue pot to clash nicely. By the afternoon, every time someone started complaining I held up the plant. 

It's currently known as "Phil the Happy Plant" and, although he has generated a few death threats (his life, not mine), at least they're laughing.


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

So spring is in the air in Alberta Canada - at least at your desk. It does seem to be long overdue here in Ct.

Hugh


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Catching up on stories here today! Have enjoyed them all. May Phil have a long and happy life. It's tough trying to be a goodwill ambassador to a bunch of grumpy humans!

Terry


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm pleased to report that Phil the Happy Plant made it through the weekend unscathed.

And after a great deal of consideration, soul searching, waffling, and number crunching, I've decided to get a second Caique. While Joule has adjusted well to my home and her fellow inhabitants (although she still watches Ollie like a kid at the zoo), she requires more attention then I can possibly give. Two Caiques play in a way that can't be duplicated.

On that note, there are two breeders in my area and between them both, there are ideally three clutches of two every year and I very definitely want another female. This being mating season, a few more weeks before eggs are laid, approximately a month gestation and two to wean, quarantine, introductions... there's no rush. Joule will be lucky to have a cage mate by Halloween.

Cross your fingers.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh, what a delightful solution! A little friend for Joule with the same energy level! This will be fun!


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

It's gonna be awhile - I suck at waiting, but love anticipation. I will be curious to see if a second Caique will be as precocious a learner as Joule has been. I realize that every personality is very different, but this baby will also have the opportunity to learn from observation in a way that Joule didn't have.










I was fly training Joule the other day and held up my hand and was just going to give the command when Joule said, "Come!" and flew to my hand.

Brat.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

That Joule is one of a kind! I'll bet the baby will learn by Joule's example. Are you getting another with a black cap or without? 
That's a great pic of Joule. Looks like she's showing off her toys! Disney World for caiques!


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Joule looks like a model for an ad campaigne for a pet toy company. Hmmm... Maybe Joule has a career opportunity here. She is getting more gorgeous by each post of her pic! Do you think Joule will be happy to share all her toys?


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Funny you should say that, that's exactly what she's doing!

Actually, she was nibbling pumpkin birdie bread (the bribe to keep her still) while I took pictures of her and her newest toy, Bagel Delight, for the toy maker, Crystal's Bird Toys. Crystal runs a monthly contest for her customers and the winners receive Loot Bags of toys (Joule: "Yay, more stuff to chew!").

With the right introduction and time, I'm hoping Joule will be thrilled to have someone to play with her toys with ~ some things are just more fun with a friend.



doveone52 said:


> Are you getting another with a black cap or without?


Dunno yet. 

Joule's breeder has Black Headed Caiques and the other breeder has both Black Headed and White Bellied; could be either (which is fun!).


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Great photography. It looks like she is playing with the toy itself. Did you already win with this pic? I'd sure hate to be in competition with you and Joule.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

That is one beautiful bird... breathtaking!..


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you! It's a bit like watching kids sleep, they are always cutest when they're unconscious. With Joule it's either when she's eating or getting ready for bed. The rest of the time she's a bossy blur of color.

Did I mention I'm getting a second one? LOL



Kiko&Kalani said:


> Great photography. It looks like she is playing with the toy itself. Did you already win with this pic? I'd sure hate to be in competition with you and Joule.


A different perspective:










Nope, haven't won, but here's hoping. Toys are always good!


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

It's just a matter of time before they judges make the winner (Joule) official Speaking of toys... What kind of toys does Ollie like? Kiko and Kalani are feeling neglected in the toy department.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

This morning, as I cleaned Ollie's cage, I pulled out the nicely flattened purple tissue paper that she had carefully smoothed out and ultimately pooped on (although I'm pretty sure that wasn't her objective) and replaced it with a brand new tightly waded 3-inch ball of *hot pink *tissue paper.

I as sit typing, I can hear Ollie muttering and fussing downstairs as she rattles her paper. She won't be satisfied until she has it all spread out nice and neat... in a few days.

Otherwise, absolutely anything with a bell; if she can grab it, shake it, or kick it - it's perfect!


Edit: I almost forgot! I quit smoking a year ago today - Yeah me!


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Cyreen said:


> This morning, as I cleaned Ollie's cage, I pulled out the nicely flattened purple tissue paper that she had carefully smoothed out and ultimately pooped on (although I'm pretty sure that wasn't her objective) and replaced it with a brand new tightly waded 3-inch ball of *hot pink *tissue paper.
> 
> I as sit typing, I can hear Ollie muttering and fussing downstairs as she rattles her paper. She won't be satisfied until she has it all spread out nice and neat... in a few days.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

It's been a very odd year. 

I happily ended a bad relationship of almost 10 years, quit smoking, fixed my eyes (scary but very cool!) and brought Joule home. I feel awesome, but that's not to say I don't feel the occasional urge (usually at family functions); however, rationally the idea of smoking gags me.

To celebrate, in true girlie fashion I bought jewelry (and I don't wear a lot of jewelry)! 










A four-band puzzle ring (yellow gold) to remind myself how interdependent life decisions can be (yep, I know the solution).


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Congratulations on a spectacular year!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Yes, indeed!


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Wow you concurred a lot last year. Just overcoming one of those obstacles is quite an accomplishment, but all three! I know how much easier it is to stay in a bad relationship than to get yourself out. I did that for 8 year myself. By the time I got myself out, I barely recognized myself (I had changed so much to please him rather than staying true to myself) It took about a year to straighten myself back out. I just can't imagine facing two other challenges during that first year. You are one strong lady! Congrats again!!! I love your new ring.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

vinco vici victum

Thanks guys! I'm not quite sure how I follow up on a year like that, but I think... maybe I'll take it easy this year.










It really is my turn to be the cat.


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

LOL, feeling like a little cat nap? As I see it, the only way to follow up on a year like that is to do whatever the heck makes you happy! Enjoy


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Do you know if carob is safe for pigeons to eat? My dog has these baked peanut butter and carob cookies (organic ingredients) and Kiko has taken a liking to the carob bits. He only eats about 3 or 4 little bits (that's about all he can steal before Romeo says back off Kiko.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

I haven't read anything specific to carob and birds (I believe it may be used in parrot treats), but my concern would be the refined sugar. I would suggest sparingly.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hmmm, mental image, Joule on a SUGAR HIGH!


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

I double checked the ingredients and there are two sources of sugar: evaporated sugar cane and corn syrup. Do you have a recipe for treats (for pigeons) that I might be able to use? Maybe if I give him something else he will leave Romeo's cookies alone.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

A little bit of sugar occasionally won't hurt and while I do make birdie bread, it's for Joule; Ollie doesn't like it. Since she regularly eats pellet, Ollie considers seed a treat .

Joule on the other hand, eats a LOT of sugar for such a little body (Caiques LIKE sugar!), but mostly it's natural sugars from fresh and dried fruits (right now she _loves _mango), but that doesn't mean she doesn't get the odd treat as well...









Snickerdoodle

As a result of my little winged piglet, I now have a cat (Chase) that likes dried coconut and banana chips and a dog (Max) who is particularly fond of blueberries, apples and carrots, but will essentially eat anything that anyone else is willing to put in their mouth (and then some). Darby is pure cat (other than she likes birds in a non-lunch kinda way) and Ollie is not an adventurous eater for a pigeon.


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Glad to hear that Darby only licks her lips for non-bird treats. Sounds like Max could give Joule a run for her "piglet" title It's just to cute to see how Joule holds her treat in her claw and nibbles away. Adorable. Is that a new toy hanging behind her that I see? 

Beth


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Naw, Max is still a dog, despite his well rounded diet. You should watch him eat wasabi cashews -_ that_ is entertainment (and he always begs for another).



Kiko&Kalani said:


> Is that a new toy hanging behind her that I see?


Which one?! LOL

Joule won the contest this morning for her Vanna White photo (Wahoo!), my little super model, which means... 
*
Crystal's Bird Toy Blog* 
_[scroll down, her picture is between the Cockatoo and the Cockatiel. If you see rats you went too far!]_

MORE TOYS!

I rubbed her little white belly for luck and bought a lottery ticket - now I just have to remember to check the numbers.


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't think luck had anything to do with her winning, she's just that gorgeous!


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Joule got mail yesterday.

Despite being marked "Fragile", Canada Post was kind enough to play kickball with Joule's prize, but failed to do any damage. However, open a box of bird toys in a law firm and you should hear the comments. 

Whatever.

When I got home, I hooked a toy on each finger of one hand and showed Joule her mail. She graciously responded with a delicate "whooo!" (which in Caique means "mine!") and took a nibbled.


----------



## Kiko&Kalani (Aug 10, 2010)

Your postal service sounds very similar to mine. If they aren't damaging something they're losing it somewhere along the way. 

Speaking of toys for Joule. Have you made a final decision on whether you are getting a playmate for Joule?


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

I've been talking to the local breeders and one of them got back to me last week that her Black Headed Caique pair are sitting eggs. Another 4 or 5 weeks and I'll know if they have a girl in the clutch (cross your fingers). Being optimistic, I've arranged to rent a cage (when/if the time comes) for quarantine and introduction, because ultimately I would want them to share a cage. If that very definitely does NOT look possible during the introduction phase, I can buy another cage. It all depends on personalities. 

Right now... I'm waiting.









Sunspot


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Sunspot looks like she's asking, "Well where's my toy? You have to be a caique around here to get a toy?" Very proud of Joule, though! 
And the hibiscus are gorgeous!


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Darby was giving me a dirty look because I wasn't letting her up and I've discovered Hibiscus flowers make very entertaining bird toys for both pigeons and caiques, but while Ollie is quite fascinated, I've discovered Joule is a very efficient weed wacker.

I realized something this weekend as Joule, my _darling_, lost her little brain and screamed her little head off (while I mentally stuffed her little butt with bread crumbs and rosemary). I realized that while I always respect my pets, my cats and dogs have taught me control (i.e. training and trust); Joule teaches me self-control (which is why she didn't spend 45 minutes at 350).









New Tent


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Joule, the weed wacker! There is simply no end to this birds talents! I see you like your caique well-done?


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Lol ~ I was compensating for the bones and the stuffing, just to be safe (she's a chunky little monkey).


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Today was a dog day.

After a quiet morning of coffee and reading on the couch, you can imagine the sudden vexation when the Food Lady energetically pulled out the the shoebox of torture. Yes, it was a full round of military buzzcut, bath AND vaccination.

Poor Max. 

I'll post a picture when he's in a better frame of mind, but the boy does look _sharp_.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow... I am so behind (or rather you are); there's a new addition to the Brat Pack. It's my pleasure to introduce Zetta...










She's a 4 1/2 month old female Caique, destined hopefully to be Joule's cagemate (assuming they like each other). Today is her vet appointment and hopefully the day her cage moves from quarantine to Joule's room and they can see who they've been calling to for the last couple weeks.

Edit: Not moving day, have to wait a couple for test results, but we did get one I.D. band removed!


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

oh, she is so cute! How is her little personality compared to Joule? I'll bet Joule is beside herself with curiosity. This is gonna be fun!


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Zetta seems to be the other side of the coin from Joule. While Joule and I clicked at first meeting and she's trusted me from the very beginning, Zetta's a little more cautious and made me work for her trust. While Joule adores Max and tolerates (barely) the cats, Zetta makes flirty eyes at the cats and has made it very clear she doesn't like the dog (we're working on tolerance).

Right now Zetta makes croaky/honky baby noises which are annoying the crap out of Joule (awwww, karma!) who is trying to teach Zetta how to whistle from the opposite end of the house. Zetta honks, Joule yells at her then whistles the 1812 Overture as if to say, "NO, do this dummy!" (meanwhile Ollie happily crows back to both of them from downstairs). Maybe Zetta can teach Joule patience? Lol

They both, however, _love _to play! I can barely wait for the vet test results to introduce these two formally.


----------



## MissusCrabby (Apr 18, 2011)

*Omg*

I just started looking at stories and started with yours, I have read from the begin to now. I love your stories my side hurts from laughing so hard and the tears are still flowing, I had to take a potty break a few times from laughing. I love it please keep them coming. 

Sammie


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Thank you! With this bunch, I never lack stories.

I took a few days off with the new baby this last week and, of course, it rained the whole time. So I'm in my office, mucking on the computer, when I hear one very rambunctious Caique (that would be Joule) having a hell of a good time beating the crap out of a toy ~ there's plastic chains rattling and wings flapping and the occasional "Wahooo! Shreeek!" for good measure. Gotta see... so I carefully peek around the door frame to watch the performance. Joule flips from the toy, onto her boing, over to her perch and does a John Wayne saunter (cuz she told that toy who's boss!) over to her water bottle, as I dive for cover...

"Peek-a-boo" says Joule.

BUSTED.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

What can I possibly say that tops this...


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

*they seem to have clicked*

so who is learning bad habits from whom?


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

No bad habits, really. Joule did revert a bit when the baby was in quarantine and was screaming a bit more then necessary, but that was ignorable and quickly ended. The two together are quieter then Joule was alone.

When I come home at night is when they are loudest, but they aren't necessarily yelling at me for a change. Joule decided to stomp on Baby Zetta's line whenever she would call for me from quarantine and Baby Zetta has learned to do it back. One will call to me and the other will interrupt (i.e. laughing or whistling), the first will yell at the second, the second will call to me... it's quite entertaining. By the time I change into bird chewable clothes and go to say hello and scritch some heads, they've settled and when supper hits their bowls, it's quiet.


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

Ollie turned THREE-years-old in September and finally fulfilled one of her dreams. She jumped on a cat. 

It wasn't her favorite cat, Darby (which may be for the best). Instead, poor Chase was the victim; laying across my elbow on the armrest of the couch (I was reading), she was brutally assaulted by a pigeon dressed in red paisley pants, who excitedly danced before executing a two-footed leap on the unsuspecting cat.

Needless to say, Chase left. 

Ollie was seen to fluff, preen and promptly took a nap on the stolen perch, my elbow (Note: pigeons are very much like cats in that it's best not to laugh at either of them). In further celebration of Ollie's birthday, she received new PGWear pants from Boni (who is truly awesome) in a lovely swirly blue/gold paisley pattern, that I haven't gotten a picture of yet. 

And that's why you get yet another picture of the divas instead (little camera hogs).


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)

That's better!










My chicken in her birthday suit. Yes, I know, pigeons don't like perches... unless they can see out the window (she was spying on the neighbours from the Zoo-Nuts play gym). Usually in my office, Ollie is perched either on my shoulder or on the back of my chair (depending on how cheeky she's feeling).


----------



## Cyreen (Jun 6, 2010)




----------



## lissa1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi Cyreen,I'm new here but I just wanted to say I love your story,very funny!


----------

